# Gentoon installointi - liput ja kernel (x86_64)

## turboscrew

Vaikka engelska sujuneekin, aattelin kysellä täällä, jos ei muuten, niin aiheuttaakseni liikennettä

suomalaispalstalla.  :Wink: 

On ollut tarkoituksena laittaa Gentoo vanhemmalle pöytäkoneelle ( HP Pavilion a6622sc  [url]http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01561538-16/url] ).

Riesana on kernelin konffaus ja liput

Mistä sen oikein tietää, mitä tarvitaan? Pari yritystä takana, ja useimmiten karahtaa siihen, että olisi pitänyt olla

jokin kernel-ajuri tai tietyt USE-liput käytössä. Tähän mennessä en ole saanut edes KDE:tä ylös.

Ongelma on oikeastaan siinä, etten vielä oikein tiedä, mitä tulen vermeeseen asantamaan. Lähinnä "kehityskoneeksi" tuota olen ajatellut. Luultavasti tarvitsen jossain vaiheessa NVIDIAn grafiikka-ajurit, ellen sitteh nakkaa vesilintua kortilla ja hommaa vaikkapa ATI:n  korttia. Jos, nimittäin, innostun opettelemaan GPGPU-juttuja.

Printteristä ei vielä tietoa - saatan jatkaa verkon yli printtaamista toisen koneen kautta (CUPS).

Toisaalta olisi kiva ottaa käyttöön vanha HP:n A0-plotteri (HPGL) sikäli kun se on enää mahdollista.

Qemu lienee oleellinen, joten virtualisointi tarvittaneen.

KDE lienee se tavallisin DE? Se tarvittaneen

Myös Qt olisi hyvä olla mukana.

Varmasti myös niitä jos näitä emulaattoreita ja embedded-IDEjä (Android, Atmel, ...).

Ja mahdollisesti muuta metkaa sälää vaikkapa GPS-donglen ronkkimiseen ja tutkimiseen.

Myös musiikkisoftia (tuxguitar, audacity, hydrogen, ...) tarvittaisiin (aina välillä olen yks' H-tin basisti),

eikä videosäläkään oisi pahitteeksi.

Ja koneen normipaikassa (yläkerrassa) ei ole verkkonarua. Nettiyhteys hoituu Ralinkin WiFi-kortilla.

----------

## Pallokala

 *turboscrew wrote:*   

> Vaikka engelska sujuneekin, aattelin kysellä täällä, jos ei muuten, niin aiheuttaakseni liikennettä
> 
> suomalaispalstalla. 
> 
> On ollut tarkoituksena laittaa Gentoo vanhemmalle pöytäkoneelle ( HP Pavilion a6622sc  [url]http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01561538-16/url] ).
> ...

 

Näytönohjaimen ajuriksi riittänee nouveaun tarjoamat ominaisuudeet. Ainakin ominaisuusmatriisista päätellen k.o. kortti on varsin hyvin tuettu: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/

Muutoin tietokone vaikuttaa varsin tavanomaiselta, joten mitään ihmeellistä sen konfiguroinnissa ei pitäisi tulla vastaan.

Kannattanee konffata kerneli 64bittiseksi ja ottaa multilib -ominaisuus käyttöön.

Kernelin konffaus on varsin laaja asia, jos olet joistain ominaisuuksista epävarma, lue kernelin tarjoama ohjeistus ja käännä k.o. ominaisuus moduuliksi, jos mahdollista. Tällöin sen olemassaolo ei häiritse, vaikka olisikin tarpeeton.

Valitse sopiva profiili (eselect profile) ja jätä USE -liput vähäisiksi ainakin alkuvaiheessa. Niitä voi sitten tuunata myöhemmin.

Mihin asennus oikeastaan jää jumiin? Saatko verkkoyhteyden ylös, entä pääsetkö boottaamaan graafiseen tilaan?

----------

## turboscrew

KDE:n installointi ei onnistunut:

[blocks B ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2) 

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be 

* installed at the same time on the same system. 

(sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

>=sys-fs/eudev-1.5.3-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,gudev,introspection?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.5.3-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection]) required by (virtual/libgudev-215-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

(sys-fs/udev-215::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1 required by (virtual/udev-215::gentoo, installed) 

>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1::gentoo, installed) 

Koko installointi on ollut melkoista paketti/versiokonfliktien selvittelyä (etsi postaukset 'author' = 'turboscrew').

Openbox lopulta alkoi toimia. Ajattelin, että sen päällä on kätevämpi jatkaa, kuin pelkällä konsoilla.

Langattoman verkonkin sai toimimaan jotenkin. Kun kone majailee yläkerrassa, eikä sinne mene naruja,

oli langattoman saaminen toimintaan "elinehto".

Nvidian videoajuri tarvittaneen, kun käsittääkseni nouveau ei tue CUDAa (ja ptx:ää).

Ja jos sen laittaa, mitä muuta tarvitaan (framebufferit, ...)?

Entä virtualisointikilkkeet, jos virtuaalikoneita ja muita simulaattoreita tullaan tarvitsemaan (qemu, virtualbox, ...)?

Pelko noiden lippujen kanssa on, että jos tarvitaan esim. jotain emulaattoria asennus vaatisi, että KDE olisi käännetty jokin USE-lippu päällä, ja show toistuisi.

----------

## Pallokala

Mikä profiilia käytät? 'eselect profile list'

Suosittelen käyttämään jotain systemd -profiilia. Tällöin eudev -paketin ei pitäisi ilmestyä järjestelmään.

Pakettikonfilktit ovat ikäviä, joskus niistä pääsee nopeammin eroon asentamalla järjestelmän suoraa unstableksi '~' -keywordit.

Nvidian näytönohjaimia tunnen vähänlaisesti, mutta eikös CUDA ole noiden tuoreempien nv -ohjaimien ominaisuus? EDIT: onhan tuossa CUDA, ensimmäistä CUDA-sukupolvea.

Ymmärsin koneen kuvauksesta 'Pavilion a6622sc', että koneessa on 9300 GS, joka on vuodelta 2008. Jos k.o. ohjain on vielä koneessa, nouveau täyttänee tarpeesi.

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/ perusteella Nouveau tukee näytönohjaintasi varsin kattavasti.

----------

## Chiitoo

Viikkoja sitten piti tähän vastailla, mutta se näköjään unohtui.

Tässä nyt kuitenkin muutamat ajatukset, jos niistä vaikka vielä jotain apua koituisi!

Kannattaa harkita tarkkaan tahdotko asentaa systemd vai et, ja jos et, niin -systemd äkkiä make.conf tiedoston USE-listalle.  Varmuuden vuoksi monet laittavat package.mask tiedostoon/hakemistoon vähintään paketit:

```
sys-apps/systemd

sys-fs/udev
```

Yleensä ei kannata globaalisti lippuja kauheasti laitella, vaan mieluummin pakettikohtaisesti.  Niitä on hankala suositellakaan yleisesti koska ovat niin itsestäsi kiinni, mitä haluat ja mitä et.  Tarkistelemalla emerge -pv listausta mille tahansa paketille näyttää käytettävät liput ja sitä kautta mitä tuetaan ja mitä ei.

Mitä mikäkin lippu sitten tekee, siihen on käteviä kaluja esimerkiksi equery (app-portage/gentoolkit) ja ufed (app-portage/ufed).

Esimerkiksi itselläni on vain nämä globaalisti:

```
USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac acpi alsa anthy cjk dirac dvd encode faac ffmpeg

     flac gif gpm gstreamer infinality jpeg jpeg2k lame lm_sensors midi mmx

     mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg offensive ogg openal opencl opengl png qt3support

     qt4 rtmp sse sse2 sse3 truetype uim unicode v4l vorbis x264 xml xvid zlib

     -acl -connman -consolekit -crash-reporter -cups -exceptions -filter_audio

     -gallium -gnome -gnome-keyring -handbook -ipv6 -kdepim -libav -llvm

     -llvm-shared-libs -nepomuk -pam -policykit -postscript -pulseaudio

     -raptor -realtime -redland -semantic-desktop -udisks -udisks2 -upower

     -virtuoso -wallpapers -webkit -webkit2 -wifi -xscreensaver"
```

Näistäkin moni on turha nykyään (tai aina ollut), mutta en ole jaksanut stiä siistiä.

Tosiaan nouveau saattaa riittää hyvinkin, jopa pelaamiseen, mutta proprietary ajurit edelleen ovat aika varmasti paremmat pelaamiseen.  Kannatan kyllä molempien testailua, tosin tämä vaatii hieman kernel moduulien kanssa kikkailua (wikissä on kyllä ohjeet).  Suljetut ajurit eivät tue framebuffereita, mutta esim. vesafb saattaa toimia, tai sitten ei.  Esimerkiksi legacy ajurien (GTX 275 kortille) kanssa vielä toimi OK, eli sain teksti-konsolin resoluution johonkin 1280 tietämille leveydeltään, mutta uusien ajurien (GTX 960 kortille) kanssa menee teksti mössöksi jota on lähes mahdoton lukea.

Mitä tulee virtuaalikoneisiin, asennus yrityksen pitäisi muistaakseni ilmoittaa jos tarvittava(t) kernel asetukset ovat pois päältä.  En muista että varsinaisesti KDE-liittyviä lippuja olisi jotka noihin vaikuttaisi.

----------

